# 68 GTO Fender Rubbing 17x8 rims 235/50/17 tires



## stuntmanw (Aug 21, 2014)

As described in The title I am having rubbing issues with my 17x8 rims with 4.5 backspace and 235/50/17 tires. I'm at a loss of what to do without modifying the fenders.

I have the disc brake conversion kit in the front. The front barely rubs, but after having an alingment the rear is grabbing on the right hand side and the front is rubbing slightly worse. Does anyone have any idea what I might be able to do without modifying the fenders?


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

I just did the disc brake conversion and installed 235-55-17 tires on REV Classic 17-7 with 4.5 backspace and even lowered the car 1" although I haven't aligned it yet I have 3/4" to 1" clearance front and back. You may have to go to a 7" wheel. On the back I have 275-50-17 Nittos on 17-9 rims with a 5.5 backspace these tires fit with 1/2" clearance between the quarter and tire and fill the entire well.


----------

